# LCD or LED LCD or Plasma



## 4eyes (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay, how dare i ask the all-so-popular question, should I get a TV in which technology...

LCD
LED LCD
Plasma

Okay, i have been reading too much into this and it is time i just asked people who may have had more experience with any of the above.

I have narrowed it down to either a Samsung 7000 series LED LCD... BUT the price is a bit much for me right now.

Panasonic G series (G10 or G15) plasma... price is just right but the display unit at the stores look dim... is it just me or should i change the settings on them. I read that the THX mode makes them look dim and i need to change it to custom settings

Sony Bravia XBR LCD - looks great in the store but my friend said get a samsung plasma because sony does not make their own LCD's anymore.. is that even true?


Also, i read where Samsungs were having capacitor issues and started clicking and going out after a few months time of ownership. 

Let the discussion begin!!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I personally prefer DLP.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I was at a local Best Buy and they had a Panny 50G10 and a Sammy 50B550 sitting out on the floor, directly under the overhead lights. Both looked bright to me. Chances are in a retail store the sets are not calibrated to give the best results. A set should always be calibrated when you get it home. 

Mitsubishi is the only DLP tv set that is still available.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

No opinion on LCD/P/DLP but wanted to add this: most manufacturers set their TV to a very bright level at the plant becasue they don't know which set BB will open to use as in-store display. So if you see one that appears dull, ask if its a return (as it may have been adjusted for someone's home) or has been calibrated. If (actually when) the nice boy in the blue shirt doesn't know, go into the menus and look at the brightness setting.

Things to consider: viewing angle, distance, energy use, heat output, size va cost, hook ups, etc.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My mother-in-law has a plasma still at torch settings. I bet if they gave me 30 minutes they'd be blown away!

Calibration is what makes a TV shine, HD or not. You can pay someone to do it or use a simple calibration DVD or Blu-Ray.


----------



## 4eyes (Nov 23, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> My mother-in-law has a plasma still at torch settings. I bet if they gave me 30 minutes they'd be blown away!
> 
> Calibration is what makes a TV shine, HD or not. You can pay someone to do it or use a simple calibration DVD or Blu-Ray.


you are right. You can take a new panny plasma and calibrate it and then sit it next to a new samsung LED LCD and the plasma would blow it away in color detail and black levels. Although, the LED LCD has a sharpness I have grown to love. 

I am shocked so many still love DLP... that is amazing. I just do not like the side angle viewing. hate it!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't sit to the side! I sit about 10' (3m) from mine and the picture is outstanding. Even moreso since my wife bought me a Blu-Ray Player.


----------

